# looking for breeder in NM or CO (or SW?)



## dcbnm (Oct 14, 2011)

We are live in central NM and are looking for a responsible breeder in NM or possibly CO. I have spent considerable time researching and if anything I'm more confused than ever. I didn't know it was this hard to get a dog  We are looking for a family pet who exhibits the qualities we love - loyalty, steadfastness, intelligence. I do not care whether the puppy is german working, german show, or american show lines, we are interested in temperament and health. We do not want a dog with a high prey drive or a dog who is either aggressive or shy. We will never show this dog. We will take him to obedience classes and possibly continue on with obedience/agility trials (this part may be more of a dream since we have never done anything like that before). I really like the appearance of the "straight-back" dogs and am concerned with the dogs who have the very angulated "roach-back" but when I looked up "straight-back" I saw many sites breeding extra-large dogs which seems just as worrisome. I am looking for a structurally sound dog who is not in any of the extremes. I do want someone who certifies the hips and preferably someone who tests for DM. I have already contacted the local german shepherd club so have a few names from them. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How about Arizona?
Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you want a puppy?
I know someone here in AZ that has a female around 4 that is spayed and has OB and PSA PDC. She is raised in the house with 3 kids and other dogs. She would be great for agility.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Im sorry, I made a mistake, she is 2 years old. I have seen the dog in person and met with and seen her in trial and think she would be a great fit. Great dog for agility. Fed a raw diet and only bottled water (yeah her owner is a freak like that...lol) Dogs live and eat better than I do. PM me if you want more info.
DM tested Neg.


----------



## dcbnm (Oct 14, 2011)

We would definitely look in AZ or TX. We go up to CO regularly which is why I thought about it. Anyplace in reasonable driving distance for Alb. We are looking for a puppy. We may consider a male rescue as well and have spoken several times to the local GSD rescue person. We have two females - a springer and a golden so I think a male will be a better fit. I've looked at every breeder I can find regionally who has an internet presence BTW but have not contacted anyone yet as I prefer to have some information first. I'd be happy if anyone with positive or negative information sends me PM.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Emoore said:


> How about Arizona?
> Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line


:thumbup:


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Grand canyon K9 is a great choice. I know Barbara personally and have three of her dogs. I do know she has one available male puppy at this time. Terrific breeder.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Have you found your pup yet? ** post removed by Admin**


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Cunningham, 

You need to read the forum rules. You are NOT allowed to use the board to advertise dogs/puppies for sale.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL...you just need to learn how to advertise in a subtle way-thats all


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

I will find the rules and read them right now....I was just doing what I had seen others' do and because an inquiry had been made I thought it was okay. Sorry. 
Holland....thank you. I will poke around some more and see if I can figure out these "subtleties".  Thanks again. New here.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just go to the picture section and post puppy pics-put your website in the signature line and there you go-of course you aren't advertising


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Aaaahhhh. Thank you Holland. I am new at this but making a beginning and trying to do it right. Thanks so much.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are really wanting to do it right ...you might not want to listen to me


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting that we can tell about breeders we know that have pups but not our own  Very strange indeed! Hope you find what you're looking for, I am in Colorado and got my pup from Boston as I couldn't find anything that fit my needs here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Recommending a breeder is a form of advertising, but it is not the same as the breeder or dog owner doing the same. Most of the breeders on here just have a link to their website in their signature. That is a bit different than saying "hey, I have puppies for sale". Unfortunately there are a few that really push the limits of what is allowed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Exactly, if we open up the forum for overt advertising, we'll be flooded by members just posting to sell puppies, and we are going to end up looking like a craig-list puppy-mill for-sale board. 

But if a person is interested in being an active board member, and share stories, answer questions, help educate, that is a different story.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There are boards that allow advertising and it does not look like Cragis list-at all-the point is that if you are a savy person on this board you CAN advertise you just need to know how to do it-and if you are a popular breeder its cool everyone is fine with it-if you are unknown you get a message that we don't do that here-but you do-you just have to know how is all


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Holland is that how you've gotten around keeping that blog of yours on here? The 'chance encounter' one that only you post to? gee thanks for the tips


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Holland, we do not allow advertising of dogs and puppies on this board and it doesn't matter who it is. If you see posters advertising then send us a notification and we will take care of it. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

*********


----------

